# Which pigeon?



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

I took pictures of all my pigeons in the avery today and this girl was given to me as a homing pigeon. But...... 

Although she's the same size her head and beak are too refined. Which pigeon is she?


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She's the prettiest one! LOL Look at her face; she knows it, too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like an Italian owl or figurita pigeon mated with a homer.. she has the traits of one of those breeds.


----------

